# Buchholzer Stevens-MTB-Rennen Buchholz, 27.05.



## yamicrossi (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe ich heute bei www.RSG-Nordhei.de gelesen , viel Spaß
Gruß
yamicrossi

http://mtb.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=2&ID_Veranstaltung=10492&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (23. Mai 2007)

also ich komme auf jeden fall
also bewegt euch ich will ordentlich starterzahlen sehen bei einem der letzten mtb rennen in ganz hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (27. Mai 2007)

Zu der Organisation schweige ich mich lieber aus.

Aber wann und wo gibt es Ergebnislisten ?


----------



## AndreZ. (28. Mai 2007)

Ergebnislisten und Foto´s findest Du auf "www.rsg-nordhei.de"
Ab jetzt!!!

MfG


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (30. Mai 2007)

mit den ergebnislisten stimmt aber so einiges nicht.
in der jugend zum beispiel soll der sieger angeblich über 5 stunden für noch nicht einmal 20 km gebraucht haben .


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2007)

*G* War aber wieder ein tolles Rennen. Die Strecke war auch besser als im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (30. Mai 2007)

trotzdem geht das nicht klar dass man die senioren einfach stunden warten lässt! und das weil die starterzahlen zu hoch sind.
dazu kann ich nur eins sagen: in lüneburg(nem anderem cross-country rennen) sind die jedermänner mit über 100 teilnehmern auf ddie strecke gegangen, die nach 50 metern nur noch einen meter breit war. dort gab es keinesfalls probleme mit der kapazität.
aber das rennen selber war super und die würste umsonst danach auch!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2007)

Hey die Würste hab ich verkauft*g*. Das mit dem warten war wirklich nicht ok, besonders im Regen. Ich glaub die Planung war etwas löchrig (komme aus dem Verein, der das organisiert hat).


----------



## FalloutBoy (30. Mai 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hey die Würste hab ich verkauft*g*.



Du meinst, die platzenden Höllenwürstchen, die man am besten nur mit runtergeklappten Visier verspeisen sollte ?  

Nein, im Ernst, waren sehr lecker


----------



## Catsoft (31. Mai 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hey die Würste hab ich verkauft*g*. Das mit dem warten war wirklich nicht ok, besonders im Regen. Ich glaub die Planung war etwas löchrig (komme aus dem Verein, der das organisiert hat).



Das mit der Organisation war im Norden ja schon immer ein Problem. Aber besser als gar nicht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2007)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Du meinst, die platzenden Höllenwürstchen, die man am besten nur mit runtergeklappten Visier verspeisen sollte ?



Genau die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

